# Installing Kit Scenarist



## jstier (Apr 14, 2020)

I am trying to install a program called Kit Scenarist from a .deb file.
I read in another post that it should be as simple as extracting it and copying the files to /compat/linux
I did this. Isn't working when I try to open it from the xfce Applications drop down. Seems like maybe it relies on some bash scripts. Is that likely and if so, how do I set the system so that it automatically recognizes and runs bash scripts without me having to say... rewrite the scripts for sh?
Or... If anyone knows how to install it and could give me a walk through, that would be great. I am running 12.1 i386 on an eee PC.
Thanks
     -J


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

Start it from a terminal, does it output any error messages?


----------

